# Next Kitchen Job



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Here is a peek of our next kitchen job, this is going in a 100 year old house in San Diego.


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

Roger Manning said:


> Here is a peek of our next kitchen job, this is going in a 100 year old house in San Diego.


Looks great. 

I use to live in Encinitas from 2000-2005. I miss surfing D street and eating at Rico's!


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I just love your renderings. Very nice.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Renderings look great. I don't care much for the 6 lite glass on the uppers though. What was the program you use for design?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

BTW, what is that on the island? A sink? And are you missing a knob on the island? What about the toekick on the overhang part of the island? You still need that there?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> BTW, what is that on the island? A sink? And are you missing a knob on the island? What about the toekick on the overhang part of the island? You still need that there?


LOL! (*sshole:laughing

I'm a'thinkin' I like those uppers with glazing. Is that a common design element for the area?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I was exercising my right to brevity :laughing:


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> Renderings look great. I don't care much for the 6 lite glass on the uppers though. What was the program you use for design?



They are going to be 4 lite glass doors, But the program "Cabinet Planner" does not have that option. I need to get them to add that.


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Kent Whitten said:


> BTW, what is that on the island? A sink? And are you missing a knob on the island? What about the toekick on the overhang part of the island? You still need that there?


Rough crowd tonight:laughing:

Yes that's a sink on the island, no knob missing are you talking about trhe false front for the sink?

Yes there is a toe kick missing on the Island I'll fix that.

You missed that the upper finished end panel to the right of the hood does not go to the top.

I will be doing a new rendering tomorrow I will correct these and re-submit.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Roger Manning said:


> ...Rough crowd tonight:laughing:...
> 
> I will be doing a *new rendering* tomorrow I will correct these and *re-submit*.:laughing:....


of course at no charge.....:whistling:laughing::laughing:

Doesn't look bad, even with all the shortcomings noted above...:laughing::whistling


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

griz said:


> of course at no charge.....:whistling:laughing::laughing:
> 
> Doesn't look bad, even with all the shortcomings noted above...:laughing::whistling


Why do you hurt me:sad:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

If your rendeings werent so nice you wouldnt have these critics. When I post my renderings people are too busy trying to figure out what it is verses whats wrong with it...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Roger Manning said:


> Why do you hurt me:sad:


It's all in good fun...:thumbup:

Look around and read some of the medicine dispensed...:whistling:no:

All for free.....:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

griz said:


> It's all in good fun...:thumbup:
> 
> Look around and read some of the medicine dispensed...:whistling:no:
> 
> All for free.....:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:



Yeah I know I'm just giving you a hard time:laughing:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Roger Manning said:


> Rough crowd tonight:laughing:
> 
> Yes that's a sink on the island, no knob missing are you talking about trhe false front for the sink?
> 
> ...


Lol...sorry mon.....I was just typing without any thought of tact. I'm just a whore for details. The renderings still look nice....minus that panel that doesn't go to the ceiling :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> If your rendeings werent so nice you wouldnt have these critics. When I post my renderings people are too busy trying to figure out what it is verses whats wrong with it...


LOL!

(It's "versus", not "verses" - this is what happens from living in a state with two Ohs innit)


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

SmallTownGuy said:


> LOL!
> 
> (It's "versus", not "verses" - this is what happens from living in a state with two Ohs innit)


I had a guy working for me a few years back. He would send in paperwork and say "vice" for vs. It drove me nuts.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice rendering:thumbsup:

I'm curious about your finished ends. Are they applied ends? Meaning applied to an unfinished end and extend to the front of door face?

If they are held back for the door to overlay on the edge of the end, do you use the finished end panel as the structural end? 

The guys gave you a free pass on the lack of filler next to the tall pantry cab and the depth of the hood should come out to face of door. :laughing:


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> Nice rendering:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm curious about your finished ends. Are they applied ends? Meaning applied to an unfinished end and extend to the front of door face?
> 
> ...


 Thanks Gus,

First of all I think you do awesome work and I really respect your comments :notworthy 
Yes the end panels are applied to the unfinished end and extend to the face of the door.

And the filler at the pantry was fixed awhile ago.

New renderings are in process now with a change in wall color and I added the real appliances they are using.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

very nice :thumbup:


----------



## OKMrazor (Aug 8, 2009)

That's some nice work. Well done!


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

nice work!! I thought I was the only one who finished on site. All the kitchens I have built were on site. Its how they did it back in the day. no fillers, everything custom. tough to sell but they are sweet


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

Before pics


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

Willin said:


> Ah, yes. Cali-FOR-nye-aye. That weird country with its divisions of labor, and its governmental controls. Who dreamed this all up?
> 
> Start way back in WWII time, the monstrous aircraft factories and their assembly lines, then seque into aerospace manufacturing and divide those specialties even finer, then into production housing, with things broken down so finely that the nailing of sheathing gets subbed to nailing contractors, and roof framers leave the subfascia work to the subfascia contractors.
> 
> ...


In the mansions of Minnesota, many of the kitchens are also finished on site, just like in CA. http://www.facebook.com/designedandmade


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

I went down there to take pics of the painters in action but they were done in only four days, so I put the hardware on and took these.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice kitchen job!


----------

